# Inverted Ceiling Fan



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Decided to get an early start on an Axworthy Ghost for this year. I've spent hours searching and reviewing sites from those kind souls that have posted their trials and tribulation online for us to admire and emulate. My hat is off to all of you.
For various reasons, I decided to give a ceiling fan motor a try. My idea it to mount it upside down on top of a pole rather than having it hang from an extended arm. It seems to work just holding it that way but does anybody have any ideas if it will work ok long term?
Thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting idea. With the drive to make everything as cheaply as possible, I would not be surprised if a ceiling fan only had bearings on one side of the motor which would support it when hanging in the proper direction and not 'upside down'. Of course there would be some 'lift' with the blades blowing air down and that would be equivalent to having the motor upside down, so it just might work.

I'd say give it a shot now and if you don't hear any screeching from the motor or get excessive heat build up after a few hours of running, it's probably OK.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

My concern would be lack of torque, fan motors are not made for moving heavy objects, once you mount your wheel to the fan motor determine how much torque it has by tring to sop the wheel from turniing


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is true - I guess I'm not familiar with what the ultimate power required would be for this situation. But a fan motor - especially ceiling fan is going to be a simple shaded pole motor and have almost zero 'start-up' torque. If you need to crank a lot of weight from a dead stop or want something to start moving relatively fast, it might pay to look into a small capacitor start motor.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The ceiling fan motor will run Axworthy system. It shouldn't be that much weight a styro ball and some cheese clothe. But I don't know about long term running upside down or even how you plan to keep the ghost from hitting the pole the motor is on. That is purpose of the motor hanging down out. But I would do as suggested, run it for a few hours see if it gets hot. You might even want to get your line on it.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the commnets. The idea of mounting the motor on top of the post came from some comments I read about the more standard setup where the ghosts swang out as it went around the pulley and snagged on the post. Guess it depends on how far offset the moror is from the post and the speed and size of the ghost.

I keep going back and forth between a ceiling fan and sewing machine motor. One theng thatI like about the ceiling fan is that it it quiet. Nothing ruins a haunt like a motor whine.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats a great idea!!! It should work fine good look I hope it works! When you finish show us pics and keep us updated and tell us if it works!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far. Contacted the manufacturer to get some technical specs, like RPMs, and a wiring diag but they were of no help. Have to admit I can't understand wiring diagrams anyway. Can anybody advise me about simplifying the wiring? I want to remove the lamp base housing and electrical contents and just leave what I need. The fan is three speed (with a single pull chain switch), and reversible (with a single toggle switch). I'll install a separate switch on the power supply. Assuming I have to slow it down with a motor control, should I set it on the low or high speed? Don't think I care which way it turns.
Thanks


----------

